# Oris 70s-80s watch



## FotisGK (Nov 30, 2016)

So this is a watch I found that I thought looked great. I know that Oris is a Swiss and a reputable brand. Oris, Automatic movement, Executive, Crystal 21 Jewels, from around the late 70s-80s, . Fully functional, colour came a bit off and all original parts.

I am searching for a possible price tag on this one. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## FotisGK (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm afraid with few exceptions, the only valuable Oris are modern ones. Vintage Oris aren't sought after and are/can be cheap.

I believe we're not allowed to do valuations here but I'd put it at 50-125 $.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

As per the forum policies, and history, we don't offer valuations here. Use eBay or other commerce sites to find a similar model and possible past sales.

It's a pretty watch…!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

